
Google’s 3D Maps destroys Manhattan - shawndumas
http://www.loopinsight.com/2013/05/22/googles-3d-maps-destroys-manhattan/
======
laumars
This is blog post is just a single sentence with clearly written as flamebait.
People interested in this story are better off going straight to the
referenced article[1] (though even that reads more like a smear campaign than
an interesting and informative piece - but at least it it's not just one
sentence long).

[1] [http://appleinsider.com/articles/13/05/22/googles-
new-3d-map...](http://appleinsider.com/articles/13/05/22/googles-new-3d-maps-
destroy-manhattan-in-the-wake-of-apples-flyover)

